# Structo Loom!



## rabbitgeek

This is a Structo Artcraft Loom I bought yesterday on Craigslist.
I've heard about these and now I have one. Now I have to find out how to weave on it.

It has the number 600-15660 written on it.

It's a model 600. About 24 inch wide and about 20 inch tall. It's a wood frame with metal harnesses and heddles.

Another adventure.

I think I am missing handles for the beams. It's about 20 inch wide inside the harnesses.

There is a yahoo group for discussion of Structo looms
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/all_things_structo/

I've already downloaded an old Structo manual from there and a 21 page document of weaving patterns written by Mary Atwater specially for the Structo!

I'll be able to work on more complicated patterns.

This is going to be fun.

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Whee, Franco got a new toy!
Score!

Congrats. I am sure you will be up an running in no time!

Cant wait to see what you do with it.
Keep us up to date!

Structo Power! LOL.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Alright Franco!!! Congrats on the find! Can't wait to see your items woven on it.


----------



## weever

Drool...

Uh, I mean--Congratulations on your find!


----------



## dixienc

I have an 18" and a 24" one of these. 4 harnesses each, plus a bunch of extras that the guy on ebay threw in. He basically gave them to me, as I only paid $50 for the big one and he threw in the second one and all the extra stuff. I still haven't used them, but I have a small pamphlet that came with them and most of the extras I can't even figure out what they are for. Wish you lived closer, it's always funner to try to figure out these kind of things and how they work with another person who has one.


----------



## rabbitgeek

Dixienc,

If you have a camera, take some pictures and we'll put our combined questionable abilities together to identifiy the stuff.

Maybe we'll put a tutorial together right here.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## kyweaver

Weaving on a manufactured, formal loom? 
Franco, you sold out!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

*score!*​


----------



## rabbitgeek

kyweaver said:


> Weaving on a manufactured, formal loom?
> Franco, you sold out!


They don't manufacture these looms anymore. 
Technically they are junk or artifacts.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## bergere

Outstanding! Can't wait to see what you are able to create on this! VBG


----------



## PollySC

Exciting! Can't wait to see your projects.


----------

